# Partition wird nur als readonly gemountet

## Rainer Wahnsinn

Hallo liebes Forum,

als allererstes: dies ist mein erster Beitrag hier in diesem Forum. Daher bitte nicht böse sein, falls ich was falsch mache.

Ich besitze einen Sheevaplug mit installiertem Gentoo und ich bin relativ neu in diesem Thema.

Momentan versuche ich eine externe SATA-Festplatte über einen Adapter per USB an meinem Server anzuschließen.

Die Festplatte ist aktuell als Dateisystem ext3 formatiert und wenn ich dann über den Befehl

```
mount -t auto -o rw /dev/sda1 /home/user
```

mounte, geschieht dies zwar ohne Probleme, und bei der Eingabe von mount wird auch in Klammern "rw" angezeigt, aber wenn ich dann z. B. versuche eine Datei zu erstellen, kommt die Fehlermeldung:

```
gentoo-server user # mkdir test

mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Input/output error
```

Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen, da ich in diesem Thema noch neu bin, und jeder weiß ja, dass aller Anfang schwer ist.

Gruß

Rainer Wahnsinn

----------

## 69719

Der Fehler

```

mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Input/output error

```

kann bedeuten, dass deine Festplatte stirbt oder das Filesystem einen defekt hat.

Was sagt denn dmesg, bzw. sagt es überhaupt etwas?

Falls nicht wird es wohl ein defekt im Filesystem sein, welches du mittels

```

fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1

```

von einer Livecd überprüfen lassen solltest.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Es ist unter Linux aber auch immer eine schlechte Idee ein Directory/File undundund als "test" anzulegen. Unter anderem gibt es auch ein Programm was so heißt. I/O-Errors können auch durch ein falsche Einstellung im BIOS herrühren.

----------

## Rainer Wahnsinn

[quote="escor"]Was sagt denn dmesg, bzw. sagt es überhaupt etwas?/quote]

Das habe ich nun einmal eingegeben. Blos anfangen kann ich damit nichts.

```
gentoo-server matze # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.34-rc4-mark (root@alex) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2) ) #1 Sun May 30 20:42:11 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

CPU: Feroceon 88FR131 [56251311] revision 1 (ARMv5TE), cr=00053177

CPU: VIVT data cache, VIVT instruction cache

Machine: Marvell SheevaPlug Reference Board

Memory policy: ECC disabled, Data cache writeback

On node 0 totalpages: 131072

free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c04d15d4, node_mem_map c057c000

  Normal zone: 1024 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 0 pages reserved

  Normal zone: 130048 pages, LIFO batch:31

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 130048

Kernel command line: console=ttyS0,115200 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 256MB 256MB = 512MB total

Memory: 514192k/514192k available, 10096k reserved, 0K highmem

Virtual kernel memory layout:

    vector  : 0xffff0000 - 0xffff1000   (   4 kB)

    fixmap  : 0xfff00000 - 0xfffe0000   ( 896 kB)

    DMA     : 0xffc00000 - 0xffe00000   (   2 MB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xfe800000   ( 480 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xe0000000   ( 512 MB)

    modules : 0xbf000000 - 0xc0000000   (  16 MB)

      .init : 0xc0008000 - 0xc0025000   ( 116 kB)

      .text : 0xc0025000 - 0xc0485000   (4480 kB)

      .data : 0xc04a0000 - 0xc04d2940   ( 203 kB)

SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

NR_IRQS:114

Console: colour dummy device 80x30

Calibrating delay loop... 1192.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=5963776)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok

NET: Registered protocol family 16

Kirkwood: MV88F6281-A0, TCLK=200000000.

Feroceon L2: Enabling L2

Feroceon L2: Cache support initialised.

initial MPP regs: 01111111 11113322 00001111 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000000

  final MPP regs: 01111111 11113322 00001111 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Switching to clocksource orion_clocksource

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

PCI: CLS 0 bytes, default 32

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

JFFS2 version 2.2. (NAND) © 2001-2006 Red Hat, Inc.

fuse init (API version 7.13)

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

msgmni has been set to 1004

alg: No test for cipher_null (cipher_null-generic)

alg: No test for ecb(cipher_null) (ecb-cipher_null)

alg: No test for digest_null (digest_null-generic)

alg: No test for compress_null (compress_null-generic)

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 2 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250.0: ttyS0 at MMIO 0xf1012000 (irq = 33) is a 16550A

console [ttyS0] enabled

loop: module loaded

NAND device: Manufacturer ID: 0xec, Chip ID: 0xdc (Samsung NAND 512MiB 3,3V 8-bit)

Scanning device for bad blocks

Bad eraseblock 847 at 0x0000069e0000

Creating 3 MTD partitions on "orion_nand":

0x000000000000-0x000000100000 : "u-boot"

0x000000100000-0x000000500000 : "uImage"

0x000000500000-0x000020000000 : "root"

MV-643xx 10/100/1000 ethernet driver version 1.4

mv643xx_eth smi: probed

net eth0: port 0 with MAC address 00:50:43:01:4a:f0

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

orion-ehci orion-ehci.0: Marvell Orion EHCI

orion-ehci orion-ehci.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

orion-ehci orion-ehci.0: irq 19, io mem 0xf1050000

orion-ehci orion-ehci.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 1 port detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc-mv rtc-mv: rtc core: registered rtc-mv as rtc0

i2c /dev entries driver

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

mmc0: mvsdio driver initialized, lacking card detect (fall back to polling)

Registered led device: plug:green:health

mv_xor_shared mv_xor_shared.0: Marvell shared XOR driver

mv_xor_shared mv_xor_shared.1: Marvell shared XOR driver

mv_xor mv_xor.0: Marvell XOR: ( xor cpy )

mmc0: host does not support reading read-only switch. assuming write-enable.

mmc0: new SDHC card at address 8fe4

mmcblk0: mmc0:8fe4 SD04G 3.69 GiB 

 mmcblk0: p1 p2

mv_xor mv_xor.1: Marvell XOR: ( xor fill cpy )

mv_xor mv_xor.2: Marvell XOR: ( xor cpy )

mv_xor mv_xor.3: Marvell XOR: ( xor fill cpy )

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (8034 buckets, 32136 max)

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

Gating clock of unused units

before: 0x00df03dd

 after: 0x00c701d9

registered taskstats version 1

rtc-mv rtc-mv: setting system clock to 2034-09-09 17:37:01 UTC (2041436221)

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using orion-ehci and address 2

scsi0 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD50 00AADS-00M2B0         PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 28 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (mmcblk0p2): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (mmcblk0p2): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (mmcblk0p2): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) on device 179:2.

Freeing init memory: 116K

udev: starting version 149

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

EXT3-fs (mmcblk0p2): using internal journal

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: link up, 100 Mb/s, full duplex, flow control disabled

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda1): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

usb 1-1: reset high speed USB device using orion-ehci and address 2

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x01 driverbyte=0x00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 1f d4 00 47 00 00 08 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 533987399

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=0x01 driverbyte=0x00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 1d 18 10 4f 00 00 08 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 488116303

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 61014530

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

EXT3-fs error (device sda1): read_inode_bitmap: Cannot read inode bitmap - block_group = 2037, inode_bitmap = 66748417

EXT3-fs (sda1): error in ext3_new_inode: IO failure

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at fs/buffer.c:1159 mark_buffer_dirty+0x30/0xe0()

Modules linked in: sg

[<c002a660>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0xf0) from [<c0035168>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x48/0x60)

[<c0035168>] (warn_slowpath_common+0x48/0x60) from [<c00aac2c>] (mark_buffer_dirty+0x30/0xe0)

[<c00aac2c>] (mark_buffer_dirty+0x30/0xe0) from [<c00e15cc>] (T.589+0x58/0x64)

[<c00e15cc>] (T.589+0x58/0x64) from [<c00e1670>] (ext3_handle_error+0x98/0xc4)

[<c00e1670>] (ext3_handle_error+0x98/0xc4) from [<c00e170c>] (__ext3_std_error+0x70/0x80)

[<c00e170c>] (__ext3_std_error+0x70/0x80) from [<c00d7b64>] (ext3_new_inode+0x860/0x8cc)

[<c00d7b64>] (ext3_new_inode+0x860/0x8cc) from [<c00de71c>] (ext3_mkdir+0xac/0x2f0)

[<c00de71c>] (ext3_mkdir+0xac/0x2f0) from [<c0093a78>] (vfs_mkdir+0x68/0xb8)

[<c0093a78>] (vfs_mkdir+0x68/0xb8) from [<c0095bb4>] (sys_mkdirat+0x84/0xd0)

[<c0095bb4>] (sys_mkdirat+0x84/0xd0) from [<c0025e20>] (ret_fast_syscall+0x0/0x2c)

---[ end trace 0558edb545facb62 ]---

Aborting journal on device sda1.

journal commit I/O error

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using orion-ehci and address 3

scsi1 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD50 00AADS-00M2B0         PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 28 00 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

```

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Es ist unter Linux aber auch immer eine schlechte Idee ein Directory/File undundund als "test" anzulegen.

 

Diesen Ordner habe ich nur beispielsweise "test" gennannt

----------

## strangerthandreams

Es tauchen also hier auch Fehler auf. Lass mal ein "fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1" laufen. Ich denke aber auch eher, dass es ein Hardwareschaden ist. Ansonsten fällt mir nur ein falsch eingestellter Modus im BIOS ein.

Probier das mal und erstatte Meldung  :Wink: 

----------

## Rainer Wahnsinn

Escor meinte ich solle dies mittels einer LiveCD tun.

Mal doof gefragt: Wie mache ich das? Und außerdem hat mein Server kein CD-Laufwerk.

----------

## 69719

Du kannst es auch ohne LiveDVD, nur wäre diese eben schnell zu booten.

Alternativ kannst du mittels STRG + ALT + F1 auf die erste Console wechseln,

dich dort als root anmelden und folgendes ausführen.

```

mount -o remount,ro /

fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda1

```

Anschließend startest du mittels STRG + ALT + ENTF neu.

----------

## strangerthandreams

In der Tat wäre eine LiveCD/DVD am besten geeignet zum Testen. Allerdings gestaltet sich das Ganze um einiges Schwieriger, wenn man kein passendes Laufwerk dran hat.

Das fsck.ext3 kann man auch mit Option "-n" starten. Dann wird die Partition "Nur Lesend" überprüft. Ein Wiederherstellung vom Journal und sonstige Spielereien gehen dann natürlich nicht. 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist ein Knoppix auf einem USB-Stick zu installieren und von dort aus zu booten. Allerdings hängt das stark von BIOS ab, ob das auch funktioniert. Häufig bietet das BIOS mehrere Einstellmöglichkeiten an und nur eine davon - wenn überhaupt - funktioniert. Wenn man davon bootet und die Partitionen nicht einhängt, dann lässt sich das wunderbar überprüfen.

----------

